

Facebook is for college goobers (review of social network transitions) - drinko
http://current.com/items/88913552_social_networking_wars

======
brlewis
This video is hilarious! I'm going to use all the little social-network icons
to the left of it and share it with my friends.

------
JacobAldridge
I'm running a workshop on Websites, Blogging and Facebook for business this
week, and this clip gets a definite play - good commentary for those of us
familiar with the networks, and I believe enough information to be insightful
(and funny) for those who've only heard of them on TV.

------
bosshog
Tho voice of Tom is hysterical.

------
danw
Wish I could downvote

~~~
drinko
Why? I thought it was a useful, and amusing insight into the ridiculous nature
of social networking, and ties in with a lot of stuff that has been talked
about on HN (eg Matt Maroon's posts, and paul's)

~~~
Erf
I come to Hacker News to learn new things. I agree that it's amusing; I
disagree that it's useful.

If I saw this on Digg, I would digg it. If I saw it on Reddit, I would grumble
to myself about the direction Reddit has taken in the past year and ignore it.
Instead, I see it on Hacker News, and I, too, want to downvote it.

If Hacker News is really "stuff, plus anything that has to do with the
internet," it might as well not exist.

~~~
drinko
Thanks Erf

The reason that I think it is actually useful is that although joe six pack
may think that facebook, myspace, friendster and second life are all social
networks and therefore the same type of product, it is clear that small
differences in product management have led to big differences in the real
world outcomes.

For example: facebook/myspace (real names/screennames) second life / facebook
/friendster (imagined identity vs real identity) myspace/facebook (self
expression through profile hacks and bling/facebook apps)

In addition, I think that the actual products when verbalised, sound quite
ridiculous. However, they have been enormously successful. There is a lesson
there.

Finally, the video showed me how fragile the social network space really is as
the cycles of innovation change. My perspective has shifted from that of a
facebook fanboy to a FB hater a la Matt Maroon, and I now think that facebook
is much more vulnerable that anyone would have thought 12 months ago. This
video reinforced that for me.

Apologies to those who felt antagonistic towards seeing this here. I think
that it eloquently sums up what is often discussed on blogs like Matt's, but
in a much more visual way.

~~~
JacobAldridge
See also

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=173159>

